# First bee yard



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

You might not have an ant problem now but ........
Do you have new boxes ready to add on top?
Looks nice.


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi All - 
This was taken on the day that I hived the packages. The cages were placed on top of the hole in the inner cover and the bees just wandered right down inside in about 3 hours. Much easier than shaking them in. The hives are now closed up, with a bottom board (reversed), varroa tray, screened bottom board, then the deep super, inner cover, ventilated spacer and telescoping cover on each. They are pulling comb nicely, and the queens are laying eggs. I'm a happy guy.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

rjphil said:


> Hi All -
> This was taken on the day that I hived the packages. The cages were placed on top of the hole in the inner cover and the bees just wandered right down inside in about 3 hours. Much easier than shaking them in. The hives are now closed up, with a bottom board (reversed), varroa tray, screened bottom board, then the deep super, inner cover, ventilated spacer and telescoping cover on each. They are pulling comb nicely, and the queens are laying eggs. I'm a happy guy.


I read about installing packages this way, it seems like it would be alot easier than dumping the bees out. How did it work for you rjphil?


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

The gentleman I got my packages from showed me this. It was so easy it was like, D'uh! I placed the queen cage between two frames (one frame away from my division feeder) put on the inner cover and inverted the cage so the hole lined up with the inner cover. Zip, zap, done.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I might try to do some like this this year. How much sugar syrup are your bees going through a day?


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I check them every 3 or 4 days ( 4 is the max), and they are using about 3 qts each hive in that time. They are eating the pollen patties, but not too quickly.


----------

